# Anything around Ponce Inlet?



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Been quite a while since I've been on this forum. Still fishing a couple times a week. Just got back from Ormond..nothing, but got some HUGE sand fleas. My usual spot is North Ponce Inlet. Will try maybe Friday. Slot red couple weeks ago, but that's about it. Where are the finger mullet!?


----------

